

Sony stock price spikes up 9% after Microsoft's Xbox One presentation - minimaxir
https://www.google.com/finance?q=NYSE%3ASNE

======
RyanZAG
What? Guys, no..

[http://www.guardian.co.uk/business/2013/apr/04/japan-
quantit...](http://www.guardian.co.uk/business/2013/apr/04/japan-quantitative-
easing-70bn)

[http://www.independent.co.uk/voices/comment/japan-has-
finall...](http://www.independent.co.uk/voices/comment/japan-has-finally-
joined-the-quantitative-easing-party--and-better-late-than-never-8563280.html)

etc. This is just part of the effect of dumping a trillion into the market.

EDIT: Not to say the xbox event is completely unrelated, but the real reason
behind the gains is big money being pushed into the market. More than likely
money earmarked for Sony was held off a day or two for news of MS releasing a
flying console that could brush your teeth - but barring anything truly
radical, the money was always going to go into Sony's stocks.

~~~
minimaxir
The reason I made was this post was that the spike occurred _at the exact
moment_ the Xbox One was announced at the conference. (1:05 PM EST).

However, looking at other Japanese stocks, I'm only finding one Japanese stock
with similar behavior today to Sony's: Panasonic [1].

I'm not a fan of asserting that correlation equals causation, but the timing
of the stock behavior is one _hell_ of a coincidence. But I admit that I could
be wrong.

[1] <https://www.google.com/finance?q=OTCMKTS%3APCRFY>

------
Steko
_Sony Corp. (6758) rose as much as 9.2 percent in the U.S after Japan’s Nikkei
newspaper reported the company is “leaning toward” spinning off its
entertainment division._

[http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2013-05-21/sony-jumps-on-
repor...](http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2013-05-21/sony-jumps-on-report-
company-weighs-entertainment-spinoff.html)

That was super hard (typing 'Sony' into Google News). If you're looking at
stock prices by yourself and trying to draw your own conclusions you'll
probably end up looking like an idiot.

~~~
anywhichway
Sony playstation division only makes up about 10% of Sony's overall revenues
(7.2 billion out of 68 billion) so it doesn't make much sense that an
announcement from just one of their competitors would have such a large impact
on Sony's total valuation.

------
larrykubin
Stock prices are influenced by so many factors. Sony stock is up over 100%
year to date, and the entire market is hitting all time highs. There could be
a short squeeze, it could be due to broader economic data, some technical
indicator, or a hedge fund upping their stake in Sony:

[http://dealbook.nytimes.com/2013/05/14/hedge-fund-manager-
da...](http://dealbook.nytimes.com/2013/05/14/hedge-fund-manager-daniel-loeb-
targets-sony-for-a-breakup/)

I really doubt it has much to do with a Microsoft presentation.

~~~
forgotAgain
I think you're in denial. The prime competitor to XBox jumps 10% from its 52
week high during the period of time that the XBox is announced. It's difficult
to call that a coincidence.

~~~
interurban
If the only thing Sony made was the PlayStation line, then yeah, it would be
difficult to call that a coincidence. But Sony has recording studios, movie
studios, medical equipment, TV's, phones, a huge array of other consumer
electronics, various video games (lots for the PC), PC's, and oh yeah, the
PlayStation and the PSP/Vita.

And as noted elsewhere, the price started moving only 5 minutes into the
presentation, way before anything of substance was announced.

------
minimaxir
For comparison: MSFT's stock price is relatively flat after the presentation.

<https://www.google.com/finance?q=NASDAQ%3AMSFT>

~~~
FreeBird
MSFT has been up nearly 30% in the last couple of months. Since stock goes
down after any big reveal (see iPhone5 and Google IO), that's actually a good
thing.

~~~
yoster
Apple stock has been a fluke. They generate so much income that they have
insanity type cash reserves. Any company would kill for their sales and would
love to have that type of cash on hand.

~~~
astrodust
I think at this point even Exxon-Mobil is envious.

------
runevault
From various gamers I've seen on twitter/etc I'm not surprised, the Core
gaming audience did not seem impressed (anecdotal, but still interesting).

Be interesting to see if MS manages any level of 'course correction' at E3 or
if people who aren't hardcore sports/CoD/etc gamers simply aren't the target
market now.

~~~
pasquinelli
i think so, they'll be showing off their exclusives come e3. then they'll win
back a lot of gamers.

------
pdknsk
Can someone explain to me what the relation between NYSE:SNE and TYO:6758 is?
Obviously the latter is the "real" Sony, but not traded until Tokyo opens. Do
you get the same shares when you buy at NYSE? Thanks.

~~~
jmgao
NYSE:SNE is an ADR [1]; basically, a bank buys shares in a foreign country,
and sells a receipt for those shares on a local exchange. It acts as a proxy
for the foreign share, without having to deal with currency conversion/owning
direct shares of a foreign company.

[1] <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/American_depositary_receipt>

------
xamdam
No. The reason is "Sony Weighs Spinoff Of Entertainment Business". Headline
came right before the spike.

\- guy who works on Market-Moving News at Bloomberg

------
snosrep
I'd imagine it has more to do with Jefferies giving the stock a buy rating
than whatever MSFT announced at their conference.
<http://seekingalpha.com/currents/post/1037391>

------
devindotcom
MS is saving a lot for E3 - this is some pretty early speculation and mostly
known stuff. If we get pricing at dates at E3, that will be the big mover on
this.

------
jjsz
Google Finance needs a Google Now / card-like upgrade it looks like it was
done a decade ago.

Maybe since PlayStation dedicates itself to new IPs and games that are not
FPSs it's stock increased when people saw Xbox turning into a generic dell
desktop / cable box.

------
ConceitedCode
Is it actually because of the presentation or just a coincidence?

------
maybe
It's the blu-ray player.

------
skc
If this is related to the console reveal, one has to wonder what possible
metrics analysts used to compare Sony's PS4 announcement to Xbox One's.

------
franzwong
It means shareholders may earn a lots from Sony. It does not mean gamers can
get more enjoyment from Playstation.

------
yoster
This is not rocket science. Many people have been waiting years now for the
new generation consoles to come out. Sony and Microsoft will be having a good
year as the rest of the consoles out there are a joke.

